# PC function on TV shows blue!



## reekz (Nov 15, 2009)

I use a VGA cable to connect my laptop (vista) to my TV and it was all working fine until I moved house. When I reconnected the TV to laptop the PC function on my Bush TV showed the laptop screen but it was tinted blue. 
A friend of mine came round and managed to fix the problem within seconds by doing something with the remote. 
The other day however I changed the room which the TV was in and now it's doing the blue screen thing again however this time when I had the same friend look at it he said it was a darker blue than last time and when he tried the same thing as before it didn't work. 
I've tried playing around with the options, using new VGA cables and tried connecting a different laptop but it still doesn't seem to work. Any ideas???

this is a link to my tv:
http://reviews.argos.co.uk/1493-en_gb/5294079/reviews.htm


----------

